# Exhaust tips



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Just wondering if there are any replacement exhaust tips on the market? Im not a fan of the VSpec (rectangular ones) and burnt titanium wont look right on a red GTR. I have a ypipe and have no need to change the rear section of the exhaust, so just looking for something adds to the looks a bit. 

The carbon Akrapovic sleeves look very nice, but will the fit the standard exhaust? Are there any other options?

These are quite nice...
SpecV exhaust tips for stock GT-R - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bit pink for me personally

What about these Fringe XVO "Afterburner" Exhaust Tips (OEM Replacement) in stock - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


----------



## Nabster (Sep 3, 2011)

wow....I like them! Any idea on the price etc?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Just used the pic above as an example... not a huge fan.

Im liking those a lot too!! Might have them painted black first though....


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

You can get them in black....not ordered mine yet but will be soon...$500

Shop


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Those afterburner tips in black are awesome!

I was thinking of getting the new loud milltek offering in a few months but retaining the oem tips...might have to get me some of these instead now.

Has andy (charles charlie) got his yet?...says on nagtroc he had some on the way.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

SamboGrove said:


> Those afterburner tips in black are awesome!
> 
> I was thinking of getting the new loud milltek offering in a few months but retaining the oem tips...might have to get me some of these instead now.
> 
> Has andy (charles charlie) got his yet?...says on nagtroc he had some on the way.


Great minds....the stock milltek is too quiet and I am liking the stock look so was considering same and at Iains monday.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Great minds....the stock milltek is too quiet and I am liking the stock look so was considering same and at Iains monday.


Great minds indeed :chuckle:

Iain showed me a video clip of the new exhaust and it sounded pretty good. I think that combined with my non res y pipe should suit my need for noise ok. My only concern is that it is a 76mm system but that should still be good for up to stage 6ish. 

And i don't really like the tips. I would prefer something a little more showy like a burnt blue finish or these afterburner tips.

I'm wondering if they would look good in a custom finish like the red ones they have on the website. Or is that a little too garish??


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Underground are releasing there's June 1st on here. Also we've got Petersen racing who are aprakovic dealers.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

SamboGrove said:


> Great minds indeed :chuckle:
> 
> Iain showed me a video clip of the new exhaust and it sounded pretty good. I think that combined with my non res y pipe should suit my need for noise ok. My only concern is that it is a 76mm system but that should still be good for up to stage 6ish.
> 
> ...



Black for me...let's face it a few miles and they are black anyway...might as well start off that way!


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

Stevie76 said:


> Black for me...let's face it a few miles and they are black anyway...might as well start off that way!


A few miles? Mine turn black taking it out of the garage (I take it there is no clever way to avoid this?). Black tips is a great solution to the problem. They aren't really going to make any difference to the sound, surely?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

They look great, until you see them on a car. Not for me.


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

It's got to be ...


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Jasper013 said:


> It's got to be ...


Look lovely but a bit pricey for me 

I am seriously considering these afterburner ones though. They look a little small in the on car pictures but I says in the thread they are working on a bigger design.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

yeah ***** wait for the larger bore afterburners, the ones they have now are far too small


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

andrew186 said:


> yeah ***** wait for the larger bore afterburners, the ones they have now are far too small


Definately mate. I think the larger bore ones should look spot on.

I've emailed the company asking for some more info on them to see if they are definately going to produce the bigger ones and costs etc..

Ive also asked if we can get a few people together if there would be any chance of a bit of discount. Thought it was worth a try!


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

I am interested in the larger bore tips so count me in. 

Cheers


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Do the akrapovic carbon sleeves or tips fit the standard exhaust? And how much?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

grahamc said:


> Do the akrapovic carbon sleeves or tips fit the standard exhaust? And how much?


I'm not sure on the fit but i think Adamantium mentioned retaining the stock tips so i would assume that the carbon ones would fit to a stock system.

Price wise i think they're about £1k :runaway:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Saunders said:


> I am interested in the larger bore tips so count me in.
> 
> Cheers


Cool. No reply yet but hopefully will get one on monday :thumbsup:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

1k for carbon sleeves is a bit silly...


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

grahamc said:


> 1k for carbon sleeves is a bit silly...


Yes. Yes it is


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

SamboGrove said:


> I'm not sure on the fit but i think Adamantium mentioned retaining the stock tips so i would assume that the carbon ones would fit to a stock system.
> 
> Price wise i think they're about £1k :runaway:


They don't fit and would require a fair chunk of fretting to get them to.

The akrapovic tips fit inside the akrapovic back box section which then clams around them.

As a result the diammeter is a long way removed from the stock diammeter.

I have the akrapovic carbon on my car but m looking to switch for titanium. I have written to akrapovic in the meantime because the diammeter of the akrapovic tail pipe looks slightly too small on the 2011 bumper which 
Has larger stock tailpipes..


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> They don't fit and would require a fair chunk of fretting to get them to.
> 
> The akrapovic tips fit inside the akrapovic back box section which then clams around them.
> 
> ...


thanks

so need to find something similar


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

anyone own an exhaust shop? shouldnt be too hard to fabricate a few nice looking tips to sell on??


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

andrew186 said:


> anyone own an exhaust shop? shouldnt be too hard to fabricate a few nice looking tips to sell on??


black would be good, carbon would be great... so if anyone does know someone...........


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> They don't fit and would require a fair chunk of fretting to get them to.
> 
> The akrapovic tips fit inside the akrapovic back box section which then clams around them.
> 
> ...


Not a lot of room. You could probably enlarge them by about 5mm per tip at most. Can't see them producing a second set of bespoke 2011+ tips but you never know.

Really happy with the CF's - don't feel I need to clean them as often which is good for my OCD!


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

I also want the afterburner larger tips in gloss black


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

ASIF said:


> I also want the afterburner larger tips in gloss black


Cool. I'm still waiting to hear back from them. Should hopefully get something tonight as they've probably only just started working today with the time difference...


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

We have this now.
Just made some final adjustments to the tips to allow more movement.
Therefore you can mount the tip further into the damper for a more "stealthy" look if so wish. 

*New Pictures: Black Exhaust Tips

MeisterR Exhaust now complete and ready for sale!









































​*


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

you can get carbon tips from rxspeed

i think $400

and at Litchfields we checked to see if the akro tips would fit on the standard exhaust, Iain did a side by side comparison and he said they wont it.


----------



## child9 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello London.


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello Child9, I've emailed you (week ago) but no reply. Are you still making these? If so could you give me a shipped price to the uk? Thanks


----------



## child9 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry B'have, I am currently not actually selling them through this forum. If I were to do that I would be breaking rules. That said, google is your friend.  Cheers.


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep, tried Google but they don't make tips (if they did, they'd be the best search engine in the world 
I emailed your website but no response. Do you have a direct email I could use?


----------



## child9 (Aug 8, 2012)

I looked in my email, nothing there from you. Try again? I mean, google can take you places but they are no Amazon and definitely don't make tips. Go deeper. There is also the social media possibility. Resourcefulness gets results.


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok, found you on Facebook and messaged.


----------



## [email protected] Torque (Nov 10, 2015)

How about some hand-made Titanium tips?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/315729-auto-torques-hand-crafted-gtr-titanium-exhaust-tips.html


----------



## apexdude (Oct 31, 2015)

that looks near perfect in my opinion in terms of size/orientation.

i am a bit old school in the sense that i like the finish to be raw, as the material comes...but i guess thats no longer in fashion.

to the op...consider going to a custom exhaust fabrication place. i can suggest a few based on where abouts you are in the country ...or where you generally travel to


----------

